# Northern Iowa State Parks?



## cantharellus (Mar 5, 2017)

Just looking for some recommendations on parks or WMAs to get started looking in this region, if anyone would be so kind! Are you guys looking for elms and ash? I'm used to hunting up in Southern Mn.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

elms and ash work anywhere Can. So do the cottonwoods you guys call poplars. What part of Minn. you coming from?


----------



## cantharellus (Mar 5, 2017)

Im in the New Ulm/Mankato area. Thanks for the info, have a few parks Im hoping will have the right trees on my radar.


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

Its really not too great in north central iowa, there just arnt enough large timber tracts, in my area (Dickenson county) most of the timber is oak. it is much better in far nw or ne iowa. I find them around here but rarley big #'s.


----------

